# [UAE] Highways in the United Arab Emirates



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

I couldnt find a UAE highway thread. Most people think that UAE only has highrise buildings but there is more to it.

So post some UAE highways here..:cheers:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Towards the junction with sharjah









The new Dubai-Fujairah expressway


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Highway in UAE


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Abu dhabi









Sheikh Zayed Highway, Dubai


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Desert highway interchange









desert highway


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Jabel Hafeet, Al-Ain









Al-ain


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Highway near dubai city









desert scenery


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Dubai-Fujairah highway










UAE desert road network


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Is every km of UAE's motorway network streetlit, even the 'middle of nowhere' parts (like in Belgium)?

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is it true that the speed limit is 160km/h?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ The Abu Dhabi part of the highway has a speed limit of 160 kph. The Dubai part has in most part a de-facto limit of 140.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

mgk920 said:


> Is every km of UAE's motorway network streetlit, even the 'middle of nowhere' parts (like in Belgium)?
> 
> Mike


I think the majority of it Yes.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Dubai-Abu Dhabi highway


----------



## jobecob (Feb 7, 2007)

160 km/hr That fast for the speed limit


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

jobecob said:


> 160 km/hr That fast for the speed limit


That is the highest limit existing. Austria has a 160km/h stretch too. :cheers:


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

kbboy said:


> Dubai-Abu Dhabi highway


I don't like that Intersection. It affects your driving especially with a 160 km/hr speed limit. Is Dubai-Abu Dhabi a Freeway or just a Main Highway with combined freeway intersection and this type of intersection?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah that's just a roundabout. And there is enough space to build it into a 4 level stack or cloverleaf


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

What! Nobody got any more pics of UAE highways? 

We have lots of updates of UAE skyscrapers, but nobody seems interested in the highways. C'mon guys...

hno:


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Is there any map of highway network system?


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

^^ What did I say?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> *Congestion hits Dubai's GDP*
> 
> Traffic congestion in Dubai results in annual losses of US$1.25 billion, equivalent to 3.15% of GDP. According to Dr Abdul Malek Ebrahim Abu Shaikh, head of Transportation Studies and Planning at the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA), transport policy and concomitant legislation have to strike a balance between demand and supply. He points out that at 541 cars/1000 population, Dubai has higher car ownership than New York (444), London (345) and Singapore (111). Furthermore, if current purchase trends continue, Dubai will have 5.3 million registered cars by 2020. As a result, measures will have to be taken to discourage car usage and promote public transport. Under consideration are limits on the number of driving licences to be issued, an increase in vehicle registration fees and higher road tax. There is currently insufficient road capacity, which is the main cause of congestion. However the number of roads now crossing the Dubai Creek will have increased from 40 to 47 by the end of 2008, while nine new ring roads will be in place by 2020. Existing road projects are absorbing $2.178 billion of new investment.


Hmm, that's not very good news. They have almost the same loss in GDP as the whole Netherlands, where 16 million people live. 

Los Angeles has a higher car-ownership by the way.


----------



## scotdaliney (Dec 1, 2006)

160km speed + from the pictures, I assume no lane use rules = scary.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Are there a lot of freeways running through Dubai?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

*Eight killed in horrific 200-car pileup on Dubai-Abu Dhabi highway*










March 11th, 2008 - 11:55 pm ICT by admin

(Second Lead)
By Aroonim Bhuyan
Dubai, March 11 (IANS) At least eight people were killed and over 280 injured in a 200-car pileup on the Dubai-Abu Dhabi highway early Tuesday in dense fog, officials said. At least 25 cars were charred in a series of crashes, which happened in unusually foggy conditions at Ghantoot, 65 km from here, around 6.45 a.m. (8.15 a.m. IST).

Unofficially, the death toll was stated to be much higher, though there was no confirmation.

Zeeshan Javed, who narrowly survived the accident, said he had counted 80 mangled cars.

“There were others that were lying on the road, and still others with injuries waiting to be attended to by the paramedics,” said Imad Eldin, who regularly travels to his workplace in Dubai.

“I have never seen an accident of this magnitude. Some cars that had caught fire were charred beyond recognition. This has to be the worst ever,” Javed said.

Serious casualties have been taken to Al Rahba and Al Mafraq hospitals in Abu Dhabi while other casualties were taken to Rashid Hospital in Dubai.

Police said that because of the bad weather, helicopters were unable to begin airlifting the injured until 11.30 a.m.

Under normal conditions, cars on the eight-lane - four on either side - 165-km stretch between Dubai and Abu Dhabi zip through at a minimum speed of 120 kmph.

Matt, 26, a German national said the scene was chaotic.

“The accident was a combination of fog and people using their hazard lights. I only escaped with a bruise,” he told the Gulf News.

“It was a disaster scene, everyone was speeding and after the first crash happened people just started hitting each other,” Khamis I. Mohammad, deputy of traffic and patrol Abu Dhabi police, said.

“There were six buses carrying labourers, three buses had 50 passengers each.

_http://www.thaindian.com/newsportal...leup-on-dubai-abu-dhabi-highway_10026487.html_

*PHOTOS*


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

200 cars? that must be a new record.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Imre









scoot68


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

So many adjacent lanes is highly unpractical, and also adds little to capacity.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice expressway pics :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

One of the problems in Dubai, in my opinion is, that all traffic is being distributed over one major road. It's better to evenly distribute traffic over multiple, narrow roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some pictures forumer Palance took of the UAE roads;

E102 road

In and around Al Ain

E44 road


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

I have been 10 days in the United Arab Emirates and made a lot of pictures, including some roadpictures. Here are the albums:

The E102 from Kalba to Sjarjah, the most beautiful (and quiet) road I have driven

Abu Dhabi
A "walking man" on a traffic light (AVI)


In and around Al Ain 


Dubai 
The Palm Jumeirah, west of Dubai 
Driving on the Palm (AVI)


A Service Area on the E11 (Abu Dhabi-Dubai)


The E22 from Al Ain to Abu Dhabi. Unfortunately it was getting foggy. 

The E44 from Dubai to Hatta. For 15 kms this road crosses through Omani terrotry, with no checks however.

The E66 from Al Ain to Dubai

The (new) E18 from Ras al Khaimah to Dibba

Some pics of the E311, the "Emirates Road" from Jebel Ali to Ras al Khaimah.

The city al Fujairah at the eastcoast.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Exactly


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Two minds, one thought 

Anyway, I have an album for Oman as well, but I don't see an Oman-thread. Does it not exist yet?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I thought we had one.. It might be a while ago though when there were posts there the last time. I believe Skyprince posted some Oman pics there.


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Found it


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Do you have a map of the route you've driven?


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Sure. This is where I have been:


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

They seem to be following a very Texas centric model of civil engineering in the UAE.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I tried to make a pic, as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the map you posted is wrong considering the United Arab Emirates Borders the Persian Gulf and i Think your map says Rabian Gulf


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

shayan said:


> I think the map you posted is wrong considering the United Arab Emirates Borders the Persian Gulf and i Think your map says Rabian Gulf


Every country has its one name for everything. For discussing map related items I suggest you go to the map thread in the DLM.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Palance said:


> You are not correct. Roadnumbers , especially on the highways are put on almost every sign.


Fair enough:cheers:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Bump. :banana2:

Here are some pics of Dubai highways I found on flickr.









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3221/2982822785_8f173a15f2_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2023/2507217856_243f85198f_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/178/406848818_8a0e1004ef_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/3257333958_3191efc63a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3263/3257335068_f371dfc5fd_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2278/2322036617_af37f8bc58_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3447/3231446057_245a4a4fab_b.jpg

Sorry if some of these pics were posted before!


----------



## Koesj (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey what's going on with the Hatta/Bypass road interchange in the last pic?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Persian Gulf Rules!!
By the way UAE doesn't have high density population, what's the use of these freeways?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Actually population is distributed very unevenly in the UAE. The most places where people do live are quite densely populated. 

On the other hand, these massive 12 - 14 lane highways are show-off projects. I'm sure most of them could do with 8 lanes as well. No self-respecting traffic engineer would connect two 12 lane highways with just a simple cloverleaf even without C/D lanes.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Also, it's surprising that the 2x5 highway through the city seems to have no shoulders.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Xusein said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3447/3231446057_245a4a4fab_b.jpg


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

What is the use of this insane road? Is it connecting two cities of 10 million each? Counting the vehicles on it and transfering this road to Germany this road would be a 2x1 state highway.


----------



## BampaOwl (Jul 22, 2010)

Gaeus said:


> I don't like that Intersection. It affects your driving especially with a 160 km/hr speed limit. Is Dubai-Abu Dhabi a Freeway or just a Main Highway with combined freeway intersection and this type of intersection?


On the main E11 highway from downtown Dubai to Abu Dhabi there are no roundabouts. That aerial pic may be on Emirates Road E311, which parallels the more-heavily used E11 coast road (Sheikh Zayed Road) in Dubai - some intersections on E311 are not yet complete. They will all get flyovers in due course.

And the Dubai - Abu Dhabi road, if I recollect correctly, does NOT have street lights throughout (and NB that pictured intersection does not have them). I will check it out next week! But it seems that some newer highways like Dubai - Fujairah are getting them.

Does anyone know the UAE speed limit for buses?


----------



## emerald-roads (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm curious about the road numbers of the UAE's roads, as I've checked many places on the internet, maps etc and only the main ones are numbered. 

Like for example, the E routes, there doesn't seem to be any specific numbering system applied to them except that the main ones appear to be numbers with the same digits eg. 11, 22, 44, 66, etc

I guess the 311 and 611 are numbered as such being direct bypasses of the 11.

And what about the individual Emirates' numbering systems? Google seems to have the Dubai network covered pretty well but absolutely no info on Abu Dhabi's or Sharjah's...

I'd be very grateful if someone could provide a link to either a site or a physical map I could buy that would help me get my head round all this!


----------



## BampaOwl (Jul 22, 2010)

Dubai and Sharjah both number their main non-E roads, some of which are pretty major - Sharjah's S116 links across to Kalba on the east Coast, but is not an E road because (I believe) the Federal Govt did not pay for it. (read all about the road on http://www.halcrow.com/Our-projects/Project-details/Sharjah-to-Kalba-Road-Sharjah/)

Dubai's road numbers start with a D. Abu Dhabi, surprisingly, does not number its roads.

D and S roads can be found in the Explorer UAE Road Atlas.



emerald-roads said:


> I'm curious about the road numbers of the UAE's roads, as I've checked many places on the internet, maps etc and only the main ones are numbered.
> 
> Like for example, the E routes, there doesn't seem to be any specific numbering system applied to them except that the main ones appear to be numbers with the same digits eg. 11, 22, 44, 66, etc
> 
> ...


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

BampaOwl said:


> On the main E11 highway from downtown Dubai to Abu Dhabi there are no roundabouts. That aerial pic may be on Emirates Road E311, which parallels the more-heavily used E11 coast road (Sheikh Zayed Road) in Dubai - some intersections on E311 are not yet complete. They will all get flyovers in due course.
> 
> And the Dubai - Abu Dhabi road, if I recollect correctly, does NOT have street lights throughout (and NB that pictured intersection does not have them). I will check it out next week! But it seems that some newer highways like Dubai - Fujairah are getting them.
> 
> Does anyone know the UAE speed limit for buses?


I think it's the E611, isn't it? Looks too far out of the centre to be the 311 in my opinion, in which case the road crossing it may well be something like the E88. As for the lack of C/D lanes, I've noticed most of the cloverleafs in the UAE do indeed have them, it seems this one doesn't however. I'll admit though that all those lanes are a slight overkill, but with all the population concentrated around Dubai, Sharjah, Ajman, etc, and the poor design of the E311 through Sharjah which is only now being properly rectified, the necessity of the E611 is quite real, especially for through traffic from Abu Dhabi. At least while the road still exists in the desert, they have room for the big interchanges like this, as that's the problem with the E11 and to a lesser extent the E311 as the development has sprung up around it and really restricted the room available to upgrade the routes properly.


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

BampaOwl said:


> Dubai and Sharjah both number their main non-E roads, some of which are pretty major - Sharjah's S116 links across to Kalba on the east Coast, but is not an E road because (I believe) the Federal Govt did not pay for it.


If we are talking about ths same road: This one is numbered as E102 (see picture:








Dubai's road numbers start with a D. Abu Dhabi, surprisingly, does not number its roads.
D and S roads can be found in the Explorer UAE Road Atlas.[/QUOTE]
Al-Fujairah also numbers its roads (F-roads)


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

Palance said:


> If we are talking about ths same road: This one is numbered as E102 (see picture:


Yeah I thought the same, OSM has it mapped as the E102 though at the moment the state of mapping there is in no fit state to be trusted to be honest which is a shame really. Would love to get over there and get a GPS unit and get the place sorted!


----------



## 896334 (Aug 28, 2010)

Few recent bits of news to resurrect this thread!

First off is the opening of the Yas Tunnel, a six lane 1.1km project.
More info here.

Second is the announcement that the Sheikh Zayed Bridge will be completed by the end of the year.
More info again, here.

And finally, the announcement that Abu Dhabi will soon have the Middle East's longest tunnel as the Al Salam tunnel nears completion, at 3km long, costing approximately $1.3 billion USD.
More info here.

Apologies for the lack of pictures, if anyone can find any stick them up asap!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That intersection over here is near Dubai? 7 lanes in each direction... just great...


Xusein said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3447/3231446057_245a4a4fab_b.jpg
> 
> Sorry if some of these pics were posted before!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It is here:

http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=25.164165,55.495662&spn=0.014003,0.01929&z=16

The interchange design is ridiculous. It's more about quantity than about quality, heck even with 4 lanes cloverleafs without C/D lanes are already malfunctioning, not to mention 12 lanes. The interchange is either horribly designed or the whole motorway is severely oversized (I suspect the last option).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the link. The unfinished section goes directly to the city-center of Dubai right?
And that section looks quite large to me, i guessing that it will have at least 5 lanes in each direction.


----------



## bestvue (May 3, 2011)

Just found the thread and thought I would share this photo of a remote road. Location is near Moreb Dune ( the highest dune in the uae) Pic located at N 22° 58.983 E 053° 46.714
Regards


----------



## bestvue (May 3, 2011)

*Another Pic*

Here's another remote pic. No U turns 
Can anybody advise me how to upload the pics directly from the Computer or do all have to be uploaded to another site.
Thanks


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

^^
You have to upload it to a website like Tinypic or Imageshack first and then copy the url.

Anyway this is my favourit interchange in the UAE:

Arabian Ranches Interchange:










Google Maps Link:
http://maps.google.ae/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=25.056017,55.249557&spn=0.014715,0.01929&t=h&z=16


----------



## keokiracer (Aug 26, 2011)

That interchange is awesome :cheers:
They should get google streetview in Dubai and surroundings 
Some videos I found on youtube of Dubai traffic:




















:cheers: :banana:


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

I love the comments in Polish on the 1st video ! 

Do the 160 & 140 km/h sections still exist in UAE ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A new, 40 kilometer long motorway opened yesterday (December 3rd) in eastern UAE. Does anyone know which number this new motorway has? It's a six-lane facility that crosses the eastern mountain range to Fujairah.

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...way-will-halve-journey-from-fujairah-to-dubai


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Here are 2 road pictures from Dubai. I'm not really sure of the exact location but I think it's E 11 in this area. Pictures were shot today.



















Note Burj Al Arab hotel in the background.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Some pics of Dubai roads taken 2 weeks ago:




























Same location during nighttime:



















I like the bilingual roads signs. They are easy to understand even if you're first time in Dubai:





































On the upper viaduct runs the metro system:


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

dubai has got only one Highway... it is the impression i got watching the pics...all the time the same insane Urban highway going through the skyscrapers.


----------



## Koesj (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ Well it's the central artery for almost the entire city since its orientation is very much parallel to the coast (like Dubai itself). With a lot of construction still ongoing along the Khail road it's only logical to get form north to south and vice versa by taking SZR. 

And the fact that its way too cool to not show of what with all the skyscrapers, the metro line and big interchanges along the route.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Dubai appears quite similar to Miami or Istanbul, transportation-wise. They rely heavily on just one major highway. (which is usually a recipe for traffic congestion).


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Dubai appears quite similar to Miami or Istanbul, transportation-wise. They rely heavily on just one major highway. (which is usually a recipe for traffic congestion).


But I think situation in Dubai is much better.


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

khoojyh said:


> But I think situation in Dubai is much better.


It's a much smaller city 
I get the impression that Dubai was intentionally designed this way, because they wanted a bustling main artery.


----------



## jadrianherna (Feb 26, 2012)

that's a lot of energy wasted in the highways...but no, no one wants to build solar street lights! I thinkthe only place i've seen them are in the newer highways within mexico city.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

jadrianherna said:


> that's a lot of energy wasted in the highways...but no, no one wants to build solar street lights! I thinkthe only place i've seen them are in the newer highways within mexico city.


You pointed a true fact, why not solar street light?


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

jadrianherna said:


> that's a lot of energy wasted in the highways...but no, no one wants to build solar street lights! I thinkthe only place i've seen them are in the newer highways within mexico city.


I think I've seen them out in the desert in Egypt. But they're not common.


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,

During January I took these snaps from the plane while coming in to land at Dubai airport. I didn't visit Dubai, just passing through on the way to Europe.

The first photo appears to be an un-numbered road north of Nazwa lying in between E44 and S116.
The second photo would be the Dubai Outer Ring Road E611 near the interchange with D50.
The third is the suburb of Mirdif.


----------



## most (Jan 23, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> A new, 40 kilometer long motorway opened yesterday (December 3rd) in eastern UAE. Does anyone know which number this new motorway has? It's a six-lane facility that crosses the eastern mountain range to Fujairah.
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...way-will-halve-journey-from-fujairah-to-dubai


Seems to be 102. It's a four-lane facility but Kalba tunnel has only two.

Dubai - Fujairah Jan. 2012:


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

I am confused with the term use to describe controlled-access highway in Dubai...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...st/government_August14.xml&section=government

Does anyone know which road this is? I can't find a bypass road U/C around Umm al Quwain despite fairly recent Google Earth imagery. Is it an upgrade of E55?


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

jadrianherna said:


> that's a lot of energy wasted in the highways...but no, no one wants to build solar street lights! I thinkthe only place i've seen them are in the newer highways within mexico city.


Sorry for OT, but there are plenty of solar streetlights in Dubai.

You can check some of the projects here :http://www.solarstreetlamps.com/


----------



## scotdaliney (Dec 1, 2006)

khoojyh said:


> You pointed a true fact, why not solar street light?


Some of Perths new subdevisions have them. They battery and solar part get stolen sometimes though.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...st/government_August14.xml&section=government
> 
> Does anyone know which road this is? I can't find a bypass road U/C around Umm al Quwain despite fairly recent Google Earth imagery. Is it an upgrade of E55?


I think it is the E611


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Does anybody knows how many km of highways are in UAE?
In 2005 they had 1392 km, but since than I think they have build some more.
Thanks!


----------



## Furet (Dec 27, 2008)

Moved to Dubai last August. Fantastic surfacing and alignment on most roads, but the signage and interchange designs are poor. Exits are not prominently numbered -- as in, the exit numbers are small on the gantries/cantilevers. 

The interchanges themselves are often horribly confusing. Exits have exits of their own, often with limited merging opportunities - and slip roads lead to more slip roads. 

Then there is the ferocious aggression of many other drivers. The UAE is not a country where one drives for pleasure.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New E44 / E311 interchange in Dubai.


----------



## JuaanAcosta (Sep 28, 2014)

Google Street View is now available in most of the Dubai Emirate.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Are there any tourists who have experienced renting a car in the UAE? Also, how would you comment on the drive on the Abu Dhabi<->Dubai route?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Blackraven said:


> Are there any tourists who have experienced renting a car in the UAE? Also, how would you comment on the drive on the Abu Dhabi<->Dubai route?


Easy and short (1:30 hour drive) , just avoid the far left lane (fast lane)


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Easy and short (1:30 hour drive) , just avoid the far left lane (fast lane)


Do you say flashy cars do 200km/h+ in the leftmost lane, like in Germany?
Or do they tailgate a lot, even at lesser speed?

Anyway, what about current speed limits on UAE motorways? And what are actually driven speeds and what kind of enforcement is present?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Corvinus said:


> Do you say flashy cars do 200km/h+ in the leftmost lane, like in Germany?
> Or do they tailgate a lot, even at lesser speed?
> 
> Anyway, what about current speed limits on UAE motorways? And what are actually driven speeds and what kind of enforcement is present?


highway speed ranges from 120 to 140 km/hr, any faster and a patrol car and/or one of the dozen high-tech permanant or mobile radars will catch you

tailgating will happen if you are driving slower that the person behind you on the FAST LANE (left lane). Even if you are going the max speed on the highway , just get out of the way. some idiots go over 300 km/hr.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

The best driving road in the Middle East?

Jebel Jais Mountain Road


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ That is beyond any doubt one great road, but ... Saudi Arabia will certainly offer some drives competing with it.
What is the speed limit on that road (and the general non-motorway limit in the UAE)?

What is the most common foreign license plate spotted in the UAE? Saudi Arabian I guess? Can you spot European registrations from time to time, like you see UAE plates here in Monaco and other flashy riviera places?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I have never seen a European number plate here in the UAE

Saudi Arabia,Qatar,bahrain,kuwait and Oman , basically near by Arab countries

I did spot a Cairo and Damascus number plate once around the time the war started in Syria and unrest in Egypt


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> I have never seen a European number plate here in the UAE


I have, when I was there about 6 years ago: 1 from the Netherlands, and 2 from Poland. The other foreign plates were indeed from the Arab countries from the region.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ that's hardly surprising... Dutch caravans are all over the world :lol: 
I've seen Dutch plates in Canada even :lol:


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Today it's not possible to travel overland between Europe and the UAE, because every route would necessarily cross either Syria or Iraq. I also don't think that foreigners are allowed to enter Saudi Arabia with their own vehicles. Probably the only way is driving to Turkey, then Iran and taking a ferry across the Arabian\Persian gulf.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The 62 kilometer, eight-lane extension of E311 from Dubai to Abu Dhabi will open by the end of December.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The E77 / E311 interchange opened to traffic today. It replaces an oval roundabout. Of course it's a massive motorway with 12 through lanes.

http://www.thenational.ae/uae/transport/new-interchange-on-mohammed-bin-zayed-road-open-to-traffic


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*diverging diamond interchange*

I found a DDI in Abu Dhabi, along E30. It was built in 2014.


----------



## Ale92Milano_SpA (May 31, 2015)

Driving from Dubai to Abu Dhabi (UAE) 12.01.2017 Timelapse x4


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Impressive road system. However, lane discipline and general drivers discipline seems to be at a low standard (look at that bus at 17:55)...


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

I think that there is no "keep right" rule in UAE.


----------



## DubaiDunk (Oct 4, 2005)

Ras-al-Khaimah, Marjan Island to Downtown. 
Filmed from a shuttle bus a few days ago.


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I found a DDI in Abu Dhabi, along E30. It was built in 2014.


what to hell is going on in here? I think engineer said "Hold my vodka I got this! "


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's a Diverging Diamond Interchange or DDI for short. By far most DDIs are constructed in the United States (originally mostly in Missouri, but now spreading to many states).


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

webeagle12 said:


> what to hell is going on in here? I think engineer said "Hold my vodka I got this! "


In this particular case he was holding a hookah :lol:


----------



## Ale92Milano_SpA (May 31, 2015)

Driving through Abu Dhabi (UAE) 12.01.2017 Timelapse x4


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I found on this website a couple of drone pictures around Dubai showing the nature vs. the newly built roads. Pictures like these ones:


----------



## TÖKKEN1 (Jun 1, 2018)

sand versus road


----------



## ttownfeen (Nov 30, 2004)

I think those are abandoned roads.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

bogdymol said:


> I found on this website a couple of drone pictures around Dubai showing the nature vs. the newly built roads. Pictures like these ones:


Doesn't UAE use desert reforestation and road sand blocking techniques like used below in China?



General Huo said:


> Roads crosses Taklamakan Desert, 522 km long


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

ttownfeen said:


> I think those are abandoned roads.


 Not really, just abundance of them. Be aware, that strong persistent winds can burry the rodad in very short time. It seems that those photos were taken from Al Ain area, which is far from abandoned:
https://www.google.com/maps/@24.1875932,55.5526287,44858m/data=!3m1!1e3



zeeron said:


> Doesn't UAE use desert reforestation and road sand blocking techniques like used below in China?


Yes, they do, look at this road in the middle of desert:
https://www.google.com/maps/@23.6092884,54.7516975,1726m/data=!3m1!1e3
or this:
https://www.google.com/maps/@23.0695924,54.3111062,1163m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

keber said:


> Not really, just abundance of them. Be aware, that strong persistent winds can burry the rodad in very short time. It seems that those photos were taken from Al Ain area, which is far from abandoned:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@24.1875932,55.5526287,44858m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks great news. Hope we can see forests in Arabia again.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

During my recent trip to UAE I took some pictures with the impressive road infrastructure that exists in this country. Here are some of my pictures:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Motorway through the desert:










The next pictures I took on an almost deserted motorway going through the desert in the Emirate of Sharjah. It did not link any major locations and traffic was scarce. Speed was limited to 100 km/h, and there were cameras to enforce it:










There were some camels nearby the road, one even on the median:










Not a road pic, but an awesome drive experience. Worth trying if you go there:










There were also some "roads" (actually tracks dug by multiple vehicles) going to the camps in the desert:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

The next 3 pictures are from the drive on the Palm Jumeirah:



















This is the tunnel linking the mainland with the island surrounding the palm. There was some road maintenance going on inside the tunnel:










Next is E4, the main link between Dubai and Abu Dhabi:










Speed limit is 140 km/h:




























This is motorway E12 on Al Jubail Island:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

A couple of pictures of Dubai and its skyscrapers:


















































































That was it. Good bye Dubai:


----------



## Nimróad (Jun 12, 2016)

How much is the Average Daily Traffic on that motorway?


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

bogdymol said:


> Speed limit is 140 km/h:


Great - another country in the club allowing 140 km/h on at least some stretches of its motorways.

In the next photo though, "no trucks in 2nd, 3rd and 4th lane", great for passenger cars, but effectively means overtaking prohibited for trucks, their drivers won't appreciate it!


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

Roadworks on E311 




Driving on the E11 towards Dubai 




Driving on the E11 towards Abu Dhabi 




Driving down the E12 towards Abu Dhabi


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

Exiting off of the D72 onto the E44


Merging onto the E44 during the evening rush hour


Driving right at the start of the E44 heading towards Dubai


On the E44


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

E66 in Dubai has been expanded to 12 - 14 lanes. There is even a segment with 10 lanes in one direction.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530851050571325442


----------

